#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  FUNDAMENTAL OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Introduction:*
  	Computer integrated manufacturing is the integration of computer aided  design, computer aided manufacturing including computer aided  engineering.it include  some software program like Autodesk design. CAD and CAM are the heart of  CIM. Computer-aided design (CAD) and computer-aided manufacturing (CAM)  systems are required to reducing cycle times in the group. Computer  integrated manufacturing (CIM), which emerged in 1970, was the outcome  of this protracted search.





  Similar Threads: FEATURES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturin) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf OPERATION IN CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Scope of CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf OBJECTIVES OF CIM (Computer integrated manufacturing) pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer integrated manufacturing introduction pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

